

Silicon Valley's New Hiring Strategy - anandiyer
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/160/ign-self-taught-coders

======
ryanlchan
I think calling it a "new" hiring strategy is deceptive - the more innovative
companies in the valley have been hiring based on ability instead of status or
education for quite a while.

------
joshu
"Software is thought of as a science,"

What?

